# My Cats



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a pic of the cats I've taken so far.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice buddy, they look great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cats. All of them from the Rez ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, looking good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Catch RUGER--------Nice Spots on your kittys---your going to have a ball at the fur sale














-----sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice cats. All of them from the Rez ?


 Rez kitties


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice job man! Those are some pretty cats.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm with Stonegod, I love seeing the cat pics. We can hunt/trap them in Michigan but I have to travel 3+ hours to get to them so please keep posting the pics.

How much are you guys getting for your western cats?


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Wonderful looking cats you got there. Congratulations!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> How much are you guys getting for your western cats?


Haven't sold any yet. I emailed a buyer that is coming thru on Sun. He said they're averaging between $300-$700


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Haven't sold any yet. I emailed a buyer that is coming thru on Sun. He said they're averaging between $300-$700


Let me know how you do and with who. I am going to meet with Petska this week. Hoping they give me some good news.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Petska is who coming here on Sun. If they get to you before me let me know how it goes. All I had to sell to them last year was coyotes and I thought they treated me pretty good.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Will do... they will be here on Wednesday.


----------

